
Why Is Beijing So Worried About Western Values Infecting China’s Youth? - tristanj
https://www.chinafile.com/features/whys-beijing-so-worried-about-western-values-infecting-chinas-youth
======
st-fresh
lol, obviously Western Values have infected American youth.. so why would they
not be? It's said China is more afraid of Christianity than anything else.. I
would say this is fact.

